# ivf#2 . what do you think the chances are?



## loopylulu888 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey,  ive just had my gorgeous baby boy from icsi @ Ninewells... We have Been thinking about baby no 2 in the next year but will need ivf again.. Obviously we'll not be funded for this cycle n we can only afford 1cycle..  what do you think the chances are of getting 2embryos put back in when first cycle 1embryo worked?


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think they can refuse you if you are paying private. I think they would strongly advise against it though due to **** guidelines and the fact that one embryo transfer has been a success for you. 

Most clinics want to reduce the chances of multiples pregnancy as much as they can x


----------

